# Firing pin drops as I colse the bolt!



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Not really sure where to go with this. One of my 700's started doing this this morning when I went to sight it in for deer season. It loaded the first round just fine, problems, the second round went in but I didn't notice that the firing pin had dropped when I closed the bolt, so I sat there pulling on the trigger saying wth, I unloaded and tried to reload the round and I saw it, it didn't drop fast but it slowly dropped as I worked the bolt (in time with the bolt). I worked with the bolt for a little bit, opening and closing it (unloaded) and working the safety and it stopped doing it and didn't do it anymore while I was shooting. I feel that it may just need a good cleaning, but I am not sure, I haven't been able to get it to do it again. Do you all think it is a problem in the trigger group or the bolt? Should I try and clean and just go on or should I contact remington?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd definitely give it a good cleaning, strip it down.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

+1 on the cleaning..........


----------



## Glen (Jan 3, 2013)

This is very common with the Remington 700. Remington has been trying to suppress this very dangerous issue for years. There have been many of these "fire on closing the bolt ".

The problem is the trigger mechanism. It is, well, cheaply made.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

I bought a Rem. 788 with a similar problem. The trigger assembly was gummed up with grease which would prevent the trigger from immediately returning to the resting position in a timely fashion, thus de-cocking the action when closing the bolt. Once I cleaned it up, it worked like a charm.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Rem. 700 triggers can be adjusted for more sear engagement. Many of the problems with firing or firing pin drop on closing are due to uneducated people trying to get all the creep out and make light triggers. If you don't know what you are doing don't mess with it especially if you are going to blame the manufacturer.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Ouch! I bet you make it a conscious effort to watch the pin when you are closing the bolt.


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Never touched the trigger. It needed cleaned, like most of you said, The bolt was gummed up, sprayed the trigger out as best I could. I had switched bore cleaners and was using shooters choice. It left a film on everything it touches. I noticed on my pistol if I didn't wipe the residue off, when I fired the film would turn into carbon. I think I got it, it only did it for like the first few shots, then it quit when I discovered the problem and worked the bolt for a bit.... Thanks for the help


----------



## Glen (Jan 3, 2013)

Although a good cleaning & lubrication are always a good idea with any firearm, you should never be trusting of an issue that could harm you or someone around you.

This has been an issue with the 700 Remington trigger group for years. There have been injuries & death caused by this problem. Remington has been fighting lawsuits for years about this problem and has gone out of their way to silence all of the bad press so as not to harm their sales goals for their stockholders.

I had 3 700 Remington's early on and sold all of them to make sure no one around me would have a problem after trying to work with the Remington " customer service " department. All I got from them was frustration.

And, whenever I am around anyone with a 700 in their hands I make sure that there is a discussion about the trigger problem. Most are respectful of me pointing out what could happen but 3 people refused to discuss it at all. They were ask to leave my hunting group and go put someone else in danger of being shot by a .30-06.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

K. Just had this happen last nite on my Savage Axis. Key problem that I noticed when I installed the Accutrigger. (Not a Rem, I know) Nonetheless, the pin that goes thru the trigger ass'y & holds the bolt release lever slid out to the side, allowing the release mechanism cock sideways to trip the sear as the bolt closed. This pin should have an E-clip on it but doesn't. Your Rem problem may be similar. If this happens again, I am gonna groove the pin & install an E-clip. Just a thought but perhaps u could check this possibility on your weapon.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------

